# Mockingbird nest Update 6-21



## BuckMKII (Jun 18, 2013)

My girlfriend found this mockingbird nest in her rose bushes. I'll try and get some photos of the babies when they hatch. I love the mottled egg colors.




Mockingbird nest by pmcdonald851, on Flickr

Update 21 June:

One baby hatched today and mom and dad have been busy keeping it fed. I snapped these real quick when they left the nest for food.




Baby Mockingbird & Egg by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Baby Mockingbird & Egg by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 18, 2013)

Pretty cool.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 18, 2013)

Neat find - hope they stay safe till hatched and grown!  Good photo ops coming!  Nice shot of the eggs!


----------



## cre8foru (Jun 18, 2013)

The eggs are cool looking.


----------



## leo (Jun 19, 2013)

Cool find, real good shot of them too


----------



## Hoss (Jun 19, 2013)

Definitely cool eggs.  Look forward to seeing some shots when they open.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Jun 21, 2013)

Neat colored eggs and nice shot of them.


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 21, 2013)

Updated 6-21 for baby bird photos.


----------



## flatwoods (Jun 21, 2013)

Homely lookin aint he!

Nice pics!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 22, 2013)

All mouth at that age.  Neat shot.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Neat shots!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

